# Advice



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

I started the pill on sunday and i rang hospital and left a message to let them know and they have not called back, im at the lister in london.  Do they call u back or is it when they find a recipent?

I never know where to post xxxxxx

shye


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Not sure about the lister - but I was just told to start the pill on my next cd3. It just so happened they phoned me last week to say they had matched me, but that was a total coincidence.

Sorry I can't b more help - but I'm sure one of the lister ladies will be able to let you know how the process worked for them.

Good luck with your tx

Sarah


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya shye

Heres a link to the egg share at lister thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69728.0

If you post any questions u have on that thread one of the other ladies who use the lister will probably answer honey

Hope this helps

Emxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Shye

Dont worry too much. They are usually quite good i found at getting back to me. What time did u call?  If it was after 3ish i think they call the next morning.  I find if i dont get through i leave a message but keep calling and eventually someone will pick up!!!  I'm a terrible pest!!!

I also bugged 'em about a recipient... the first one declined but they found a 2nd quite quickly but i ended up on the pill for 5 wks!!! I was really frustrated.  If ur concerned just ask about it. I found Lena is the best and she is most qualified(i seemed to get contradicting info from the others).

Hope this helps. Give them a call 1st thing.

Alexia


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Shye, I second what Alexia said, although I didnt call them on a sunday (is that when you said you called?) I normally called as early as possible and then got a call on the same day after 4. 

Wouldnt worry too much at the moment, as you need to be on the pill for a min of 2 weeks to get a bleed, so you have some time yet. 

Good luck hun!!
xxx


----------

